# Opera's sexiest tenor



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Who do you think is opera's sexiest tenor? Ideally it should be someone who looks AND sounds good.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Jonas Kaufmann is an obvious candidate. In terms of sound only, then I'd go for Fritz Wunderlich. I've known many women (and men) go weak at the knees just at the sound of his voice.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> Jonas Kaufmann is an obvious candidate. In terms of sound only, then I'd go for Fritz Wunderlich. I've known many women (and men) go weak at the knees just at the sound of his voice.


I expect Jonas will get many mentions in this thread, but there must be something wrong with me because he doesn't pass the looks test for me.

N.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Do I need to say more?

​


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I expect Jonas will get many mentions in this thread, but there must be something wrong with me because he doesn't pass the looks test for me.
> 
> N.


Not at all. As my father said to me, "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can even please all the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time."

We all have different tastes. Some people found Pavarotti sexy apparently.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Alive? Kaufmann of course. Is there any other?
Florez is handsome, not sexy.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Do I need to say more?
> 
> ​


Let me at him with a pair of hair straighteners...

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> Not at all. As my father said to me, "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can even please all the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time."
> 
> We all have different tastes. Some people found Pavarotti sexy apparently.


I tend to go for the 'solid' type, but Pavarotti was a bit too 'solid' even for me.

N.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I remember reading somewhere that he had quite a lot of luck with the ladies  And he sounds sublime too...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

It is said that Corelli was a major hit with the ladies. And had a VERY jealous wife to guard him. Apparently during the recording of Carmen RCA hired a coach to try and improve his excruciating French. Unfortunately they chose a woman and wifey made sure she didn't come anywhere near "my Franco" for very long!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Kaufmann for me, too.

Other than him (and Domingo, who's not a tenor anymore), I can't really think of anyone. I've always found Rolando Villazon "cute," but I don't know about sexy.

Baritones, though, are another story. Where do I even start? Well, for one thing, when I saw the Met's TANNHAUSER in the movie theater last October I could barely keep my eyes off Peter Mattei.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I vote for Woodduck


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Becca said:


> I vote for Woodduck


Well, we all know he posts the sexiest posts on TC (who isn't turned on by extensive knowledge about opera?)

But we don't know what he looks like as he always turns up wearing a Tito Schipa mask!

In fact I'm not sure I know for certain that 'he' is a 'he'.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It seems that there are more good-looking baritones than tenors, though that may just be because there are more baritones than tenors. I also have the impression that in "real life" most people find high voices less sexy than low ones, so it's a little incongruous that the male love interest in opera is usually a tenor. I'd have to vote for Kaufmann here, who looks like a baritone and almost sounds like one too.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Becca said:


> I vote for Woodduck


Well isn't this enough to make an old duck blush? (They can, you know.)

And yes, Conte, he is a he, which is fortunate since the male wood duck is much sexier than the female. He was also a wannabe tenor in his heyday (he wouldabeen Schipa if he couldabeen). Despite singing tenor as both chorister and soloist he couldn't get out of high baritone range. Since baritones are sexier than tenors this should have been some kind of advantage, but that subject is just too painful to talk about. Let's get back to Jonas Kaufmann.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

They're all sexy. Opera shows us how sexy we are on the inside.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Jonas Kaufmann, but I will also throw a vote to Joseph Kaiser. Do all sexy tenors have the initials J.K.?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Amara said:


> Jonas Kaufmann, but I will also throw a vote to Joseph Kaiser. Do all sexy tenors have the initials J.K.?


I saw Joseph Kaiser in _Peter Grimes_ at Theater an der Wien and he was brilliant. And kinda sexy too!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

No votes for Peter Pears I see! 

From my gender and orientation all I can go on is who I wish I looked like, and somewhere between Jeff Goldblum and Placido Domingo is... Jonas Kaufmann.

But come on ladies, there must be others who get the pulse racing. Wasn't Franco Corelli the one with the Hollywood looks in the 60's? Or was it mainly his opinion of himself?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> It is said that Corelli was a major hit with the ladies. And had a VERY jealous wife to guard him. Apparently during the recording of Carmen RCA hired a coach to try and improve his excruciating French. Unfortunately they chose a woman and wifey made sure she didn't come anywhere near "my Franco" for very long!


Just to add that Corelli's wife gave RCA a bill for $1000 for Corelli attending the French coaching lessons she hadn't allowed!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> No votes for Peter Pears I see!


Actually, for me, orientation doesn't make any difference. One of the sexiest tenors I've seen live and met briefly afterwards at the Stage Door was Pavol Breslik. He has the most gorgeous boyfriend, too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Mario Lanza?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

"Let's get back to Jonas Kaufmann. "
Or, speaking of baritones, Hvorostovsky. (yum!)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> From my gender and orientation all I can go on is who I wish I looked like, and somewhere between Jeff Goldblum and Placido Domingo is... Jonas Kaufmann.


Really?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Franco Corelli is far and away the undisputed king of eye candy but he is not alive. If you're talking about past singers and not those singing today let us please add Mario Lanza, Jose Carerras, Ettore Bastianini, & even Mario del Monaco.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Becca said:


> I vote for Woodduck


Add me to that list too!


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Saimir Pirgu is adorbs.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

graziesignore said:


> Saimir Pirgu is adorbs.


Totally agree.
How about this hottie?


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

do countertenors count? (I go more for "cute" than "hot")









those lips and eyes


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a thread! This is actually a thread!!

Is this the female equivalent of the old Anna Netrebko rage?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Totally agree.
> How about this hottie?


Looks better than he sings. I want his hair.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> do countertenors count? (I go more for "cute" than "hot")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I recognize him. Who is it?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Franco Corelli is far and away the undisputed king of eye candy but he is not alive. If you're talking about past singers and not those singing today let us please add Mario Lanza, Jose Carerras, Ettore Bastianini, & even Mario del Monaco.


Perhaps because I'm of Italian descent myself, I tend not to go as much for the "hairy, macho, Latin-lover type" (Lanza, Corelli, del Monaco, Bastianini) -- though, as I said before, Domingo was/is a very handsome man, and I've always thought Rolando Villazon very cute.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I don't think I recognize him. Who is it?


Philippe Jerrousky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mstar said:


> This is a thread! This is actually a thread!!
> 
> Is this the female equivalent of the old Anna Netrebko rage?


So what if it is?
Don't read it if you don't want to.
Besides, Kaufmann singing is a 1000 better then Netrebko.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not at all fond of those who are too 'full' of themselves which eliminates a lot of the tenors - so wake me up when we do a thread on sexy baritones


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Becca said:


> I'm not at all fond of those who are too 'full' of themselves which eliminates a lot of the tenors - so wake me up when we do a thread on sexy baritones


Come on, you can do (much) better than this
Start one yourself


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> Perhaps because I'm of Italian descent myself, *I tend not to go as much for the "hairy, macho, Latin-lover type" (Lanza, Corelli, del Monaco, Bastianini)* -- though, as I said before, Domingo was/is a very handsome man, and I've always thought Rolando Villazon very cute.


Neither do I ... but let me toss out two other names for consideration ... Paolo Fanale and Charles Castronovo


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Becca said:


> Neither do I ... but let me toss out two other names for consideration ... Paolo Fanale and Charles Castronovo


They both look nice, but neither _sounds_ sexy to me.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

graziesignore said:


> Saimir Pirgu is adorbs.


But wooden and charmless, both vocally and as an actor. Well at least he was as the Duke in "Rigoletto" when I saw him at Covent Garden.


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> do countertenors count? (I go more for "cute" than "hot")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if you think Mr Bean is sexy


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Loge said:


> Only if you think Mr Bean is sexy


Nah! Philippe Jaroussky isn't Mr Bean.

_This_ is Mr Bean.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

And this is Mr Kaufmann.

​
:tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> And this is Mr Kaufmann.
> 
> ​
> :tiphat:


Vanessa was wise. I'm going to cover all my mirrors.

You are too cruel.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Becca said:


> I'm not at all fond of those who are too 'full' of themselves which eliminates a lot of the tenors - so wake me up when we do a thread on sexy baritones


I'd say it eliminates just about every tenor. Read Harold Schoenberg on tenors! :lol:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Pugg said:


> And this is Mr Kaufmann.
> 
> ​
> :tiphat:


A guy who poses like that must be pretty full of himself, I imagine! :lol:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Nah! Philippe Jaroussky isn't Mr Bean.
> 
> _This_ is Mr Bean.


You're both wrong. If my Italian is correct, Mr Bean is surely Signor Fagioli.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

GregMitchell said:


> In terms of sound only, then I'd go for Fritz Wunderlich. I've known many women (and men) go weak at the knees just at the sound of his voice.


I heard him on the recent Pappano TV programme. Simply wonderful.

What are the three most 'desirable' Opera recordings he featured on?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Belowpar said:


> I heard him on the recent Pappano TV programme. Simply wonderful.
> 
> What are the three most 'desirable' Opera recordings he featured on?


The Bohm *Die Zauberflote* most definitely, and also the Karajan *Die Schopfung*.

But why not go for these two bargain boxes.



















Both are absolute treasure troves. He died just before his 36th birthday, when on the threshold of a great career. He recorded extensively for EMI and DG (mostly in German language excerpts of a range of operas, including Italian and French works), but didn't make that many recordings of complete operas.

However there is a live *La Traviata* with the young Teresa Stratas, in which he is the perfect Alfredo.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> What are the three most 'desirable' Opera recordings [Wunderlich] featured on?


For me, they'd have to be _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ (cond. Eugen Jochum), _Die Zauberflöte_ (cond. Karl Böhm) and _Tannhäuser_ (cond. Franz Konwitschny). Just about any Wunderlich recording - opera or not - is highly "desirable", of course. One of the most beautiful, and expressive, voices of all time.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Belowpar said:


> I heard him on the recent Pappano TV programme. Simply wonderful.
> 
> What are the three most 'desirable' Opera recordings he featured on?


If you're open to _lieder_, his recordings of Schubert's _Die schöne Müllerin_ are amazing. I have a preference for the earlier effort accompanied by Kurt Heinz Stolze.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> For me, they'd have to be _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_ (cond. Eugen Jochum), _Die Zauberflöte_ (cond. Karl Böhm) and _Tannhäuser_ (cond. Franz Konwitschny). Just about any Wunderlich recording - opera or not - is highly "desirable", of course. One of the most beautiful, and expressive, voices of all time.


I didn't know he was on the Konwitschny *Tannhauser*. I assume he's not playing Tannhauser. What does he play?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Balthazar said:


> If you're open to _lieder_, his recordings of Schubert's _Die schöne Müllerin_ are amazing.


Agreed. Ditto his _Dichterliebe_ recording with Hubert Giesen.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> I didn't know he was on the Konwitschny *Tannhauser*. I assume he's not playing Tannhauser. What does he play?


Walther von der Vogelweide, with the relatively ugly-sounding Hans Hopf in the title rôle... if only they'd swapped! Still, Hopf's not all that bad really, and the rest of the cast is superb.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Balthazar said:


> If you're open to _lieder_, his recordings of Schubert's _Die schöne Müllerin_ are amazing. I have a preference for the earlier effort accompanied by Kurt Heinz Stolze.


I have his DG Miller Maid - the voice is marvellous but the interpretation disappoints. Don't know whether the Sony is better. To hear him at his best the Karajan Creation is a must.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Agreed. Ditto his _Dichterliebe_ recording with Hubert Giesen.


I think the best of his _Dichterliebe_ is his last public performance, mercifully preserved on disc, from the Edinburgh Festival in 1966.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> I think the best of his _Dichterliebe_ is his last public performance.


I don't have that one, so I'll have to put it right! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Nah! Philippe Jaroussky isn't Mr Bean.
> 
> _This_ is Mr Bean.


Always thought Villazon was a ringer for Frankie Carbone.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I don't have that one, so I'll have to put it right! Thanks for the tip


This DG issue might not be that easy to come by, though it's also on Myto.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> A guy who poses like that must be pretty full of himself, I imagine! :lol:


He has every right to be, such a great artist. :tiphat:

And beyond that, we don't do jalousie now; do we DavidA


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

DavidA said:


> A guy who poses like that must be pretty full of himself, I imagine! :lol:


As long as he can give a good performance he can pose how much he wants to.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sloe said:


> As long as he can give a good performance he can pose how much he wants to.


Oh agreed! In fact it might be said that posing actually helps a tenor's performance!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

mstar said:


> This is a thread! This is actually a thread!!
> Is this the female equivalent of the old Anna Netrebko rage?


we can do much better than Netrebko...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> we can do much better than Netrebko...


Vocally as well.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Vocally as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> we can do much better than Netrebko...


She was the first and only "La Bellisima" :tiphat:


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Now getting back to tenors, I am aware that this is mostly makeup and wigs BUT Jay Hunter Morris is the epitome of what I would wish Siegfried to look like. He is more ordinary looking in real life.... but we are talking opera here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Peter Hofmann seems to raising some heartbeats at the audience as well at his prime.

​


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Pugg said:


> She was the first and only "La Bellisima" :tiphat:


Is that a title that was conferred on her? I'd never heard it before, and it certainly suits her.

But there have been other beautiful sopranos. Anneliese Rothenberger, for instance, also made it into film.










And what of our own (I am English) Valerie Masterson, who was once offered a Hollywood contract?










Fortunately for us here in the UK, she turned them down and concentrated on opera.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


>


Sexiest tenors? Have they had a sex change?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Sexiest tenors? Have they had a sex change?


Admittedly we have gone a bit off topic, but, in my defence, I wasn't the first to stray. As you will find if you follow the thread.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Is that a title that was conferred on her? I'd never heard it before, and it certainly suits her.
> .


From Wiki.


> Anna Moffo (June 27, 1932 - March 9, 2006) was an American opera singer, television personality, and award-winning dramatic actress. One of the leading lyric-coloratura sopranos of her generation, she possessed a warm and radiant voice of considerable range and agility. Because of her physical appearance she was *nicknamed "La Bellissima*".[1] Winning a Fulbright Scholarship to study in Italy, she became very popular there after performing leading operatic roles on three RAI television productions in 1956. Moffo returned to America for her debut at the Lyric Opera of Chicago on October 16, 1957. In New York, her Metropolitan Opera debut took place on November 14, 1959. She performed at the Met for over seventeen seasons. Although Anna Moffo's original recordings were made for EMI Records, she later signed an exclusive contract with RCA Victor. In the early 1960s, she hosted her own show on Italian television, was acclaimed for her beauty, appeared in several operatic films, and other dramatic non-singing roles. In the early 1970s she extended her international popularity to Germany through operatic performances, TV appearances, and several films...all while continuing her American operatic performances. Due to an extremely heavy workload, Moffo suffered a serious vocal-breakdown in 1974, from which she never fully recovered. In later years, she gave several master classes through the Met. Her death at age 73 was preceded by a decade-long battle with cancer


Sorry Sospiro but I had to answer the question


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Pugg said:


> From Wiki.


Well deserved anyway. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> Admittedly we have gone a bit off topic, but, in my defence, I wasn't the first to stray. As you will find if you follow the thread.




Was only being flippant.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Sorry Sospiro but I had to answer the question


And so you should be, two can play at this game ...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> And so you should be, two can play at this game ...


I recall seeing pictures of Simon even more explicit than that.
More to do with his private parts


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I recall seeing pictures of Simon even more explicit than that.
> More to do with his private parts


The very last scene in _Don Giovanni_?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> The very last scene in _Don Giovanni_?


I haven't seen that one, but besides that I recall it where pics on the internet


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I tend to go for the 'solid' type, but Pavarotti was a bit too 'solid' even for me.
> 
> N.


Conte, how about Bryan Hymel? Nice manly physique, and he appears to have a big sword:










His singing somehow doesn't project sexiness to me, but I do like him, both to look at and listen to.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

And dresses to the right apparently.....


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

The Conte said:


> I tend to go for the 'solid' type, but Pavarotti was a bit too 'solid' even for me.
> 
> N.


He was comparatively trim and svelte in the late 1960s. The photos of him and Sutherland included in the reissues of their Fille du Regiment might shock you, so young and trim he looks in them. Though in this picture, he already looks a little "solid"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> He was comparatively trim and svelte in the late 1960s. The photos of him and Sutherland included in the reissues of their Fille du Regiment might shock you, so young and trim he looks in them. Though in this picture, he already looks a little "solid"


And what a memorable evening that performance must have been :tiphat:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Jeffrey Smith said:


> He was comparatively trim and svelte in the late 1960s. The photos of him and Sutherland included in the reissues of their Fille du Regiment might shock you, so young and trim he looks in them. Though in this picture, he already looks a little "solid"


At first glance I thought 'What a very flattering picture of the young Terry Scott'.  It is, of course, a good picture of Pavarotti! My grandmother, no chubby chaser usually, adored Pavarotti in every way, even at his heaviest. When you love somebody's singing, you cut them quite a bit of slack in other ways. It's not true in reverse though: a singer whose singing doesn't impress me can be the handsomest man in the world, and he still doesn't impress me.

With apologies to the 'Singers who look suspiciously like other singers' thread, Pavarotti in that pic also looks a bit like the rather cute baritone Roger Bussonnet, who sang Figaro in the film of The Barber of Seville:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> At first glance I thought 'What a very flattering picture of the young Terry Scott'.


Indeed!



Figleaf said:


> It is, of course, a good picture of Pavarotti! My grandmother, no chubby chaser usually, adored Pavarotti in every way, even at his heaviest. When you love somebody's singing, you cut them quite a bit of slack in other ways.


Carreras in his chubby phase. Lol.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

sospiro said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Carreras in his chubby phase. Lol.


A very attractive voice in its prime, and he looks the very picture of health in that clip.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Well, we all know he posts the sexiest posts on TC (who isn't turned on by extensive knowledge about opera?)
> 
> But we don't know what he looks like as he always turns up wearing a Tito Schipa mask!
> 
> ...


I'll second that in regards to extensive knowledge about opera and, well, extensive knowledge in just about all topics in re to Music - Woodduck, You Da Man!!!:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:

And an all-round nice guy to boot.............

My answer to the thread: I don't find any tenor these days sexy


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Carreras in his chubby phase. Lol.


He was certainly considered quite a dish when he started out, and he wasn't that chubby. Certainly not in comparison to some others.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> He was certainly considered quite a dish when he started out, and he wasn't that chubby. Certainly not in comparison to some others.


He was usually quite trim, this phase didn't last long.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow. A discussion of the duration of Jose Carreras's chubby phase.

You folks have no idea what a lovely gift this is to me after what I've been enduring on the "Why is Modern Art so Bad" thread.

Thanks, everybody. Keep it up.

:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Wow. A discussion of the duration of Jose Carreras's chubby phase.
> 
> You folks have no idea what a lovely gift this is to me after what I've been enduring on the "Why is Modern Art so Bad" thread.
> 
> ...


:lol:

No idea what you mean. *Scurries off to find Modern Art thread* 

_Update ...
_
Yikes! I see what you mean. I'll stick with sexy chubby tenors I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> No idea what you mean. *Scurries off to find Modern Art thread*
> 
> ...


Sharp, very sharp :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Wow. A discussion of the duration of Jose Carreras's chubby phase.
> 
> You folks have no idea what a lovely gift this is to me after what I've been enduring on the "Why is Modern Art so Bad" thread.
> 
> ...


Woodduck, are you receiving flak or being fragged on another thread? I'll jump over to the thread which you have identified....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Ilarion said:


> Woodduck, are you receiving flak or being fragged on another thread? I'll jump over to the thread which you have identified....


Don't worry. The urchins were throwing stones but broke no bones.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

As I have been pondering about *handsome tenors*(as opposed to sexy), Placido Domingo was for a few decades a most handsome gent, imnsho........


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Ilarion said:


> As I have been pondering about *handsome tenors*(as opposed to sexy), Placido Domingo was for a few decades a most handsome gent, imnsho........


He had a reputation for being very 'popular' with the ladies. Borne out by the cover of the "catalogo" Erwin Schrott has in his hand on here at Domingo's 70th birthday bash.


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

Placido Domingo, of course! Maybe not the most beautiful, but sexy and charming as hell. And he looked like man, not a tenor ... Maybe Jonas Kaufmann has something of Domingo's sexual energy on stage, but he doesn't have this "specific" look in his eyes. So, for me it's very simple ) There are no sexy tenors nowadays, only cute ones, maybe ...


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hele said:


> Placido Domingo, of course! Maybe not the most beautiful, but sexy and charming as hell. And he looked like man, not a tenor ... Maybe Jonas Kaufmann has something of Domingo's sexual energy on stage, but he doesn't have this "specific" look in his eyes. So, for me it's very simple ) There are no sexy tenors nowadays, only cute ones, maybe ...


Ugh!! Really???


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ilarion said:


> As I have been pondering about *handsome tenors*(as opposed to sexy), Placido Domingo was for a few decades a most handsome gent, imnsho........


I've always thought that he looked a lot like Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

Fred Flintstone indeed


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

MAS said:


> Ugh!! Really???


Sorry to disappoint you, but yes, really  I'm pretty sure, I'm not the only one. And even if I am ... well, doesn't bother me much. There are plenty of other tenors to like


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Charles Castronovo is quite the hottie, and he's also a good singing actor. I mean, the man even managed to make Gabriele an understandable human being, not just a Whiny Tenor(TM).

Yonghoon Lee is also a dashing fellow


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Hele said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but yes, really  I'm pretty sure, I'm not the only one. And even if I am ... well, doesn't bother me much. There are plenty of other tenors to like


No worries!!!!!


----------



## Yes Luciano (Feb 23, 2018)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Not at all. As my father said to me, "You can please some of the people all of the time, you can even please all the people some of the time, but you can't please all of the people all of the time."
> 
> We all have different tastes. Some people found Pavarotti sexy apparently.











Guilty. I loved his eyes and his beautiful smile. The voice was pretty special, too.


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes Luciano said:


> View attachment 142124
> 
> 
> Guilty. I loved his eyes and his beautiful smile. The voice was pretty special, too.


Reading your post, I suddenly realized, that sexiness on the opera stage is related even more with the voice and the way of singing than the look. So yes, Pavarotti can be sexy too, especially as il Duca in Rigoletto. If the singer is not able to "caress" with his voice, then sorry, nothing sexy for me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Of today's crop of tenors?
Jonathan Tetelman takes the cake. (and icing too!)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Opera and sex usually don't mix, unless it's part of the story. Attractive *male singers* are usually few and far between, mostly because they are *just a pretty face*. They don't usually spent time developing something other than The Voice. 
Recently, however, singers like *Charles Castronovo* and *Nathan Gun* have developed muscles to go with their voices, adding to their *visual appeal* as well as their *aural* one. Showing of that appeal in last decade's *Les Pecheurs de Perles*, where they were allowed to bare their torsos to the delectation of the audience. Messers *Hofmann* and *Domingo* cannot possibly compete.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

But *I do* like this photograph.


----------



## Hele (Aug 26, 2020)

MAS said:


> Opera and sex usually don't mix, unless it's part of the story. Attractive *male singers* are usually few and far between, mostly because they are *just a pretty face*. They don't usually spent time developing something other than The Voice.
> Recently, however, singers like *Charles Castronovo* and *Nathan Gun* have developed muscles to go with their voices, adding to their *visual appeal* as well as their *aural* one. Showing of that appeal in last decade's *Les Pecheurs de Perles*, where they were allowed to bare their torsos to the delectation of the audience. Messers *Hofmann* and *Domingo* cannot possibly compete.


You're probably right about the fact, that there aren't too many attractive male singers. Also I do agree about the torsos  But, attractiveness is not only about the bare body or the looks, I think. It could be the energy, just eyes or just ... something you cannot even explain.


----------

